# What does Oprah feed her dogs?



## DBZ (Apr 21, 2007)

I guess we'll find out on Oprah's show tomorrow; 04/25/07.

Anyone have an idea?

Thanks for a great forum,

DBZ


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if the dogs had their own personal chef--seriously!


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh yeah Im sure of it ! Lol!


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

If I am not mistaken Dr. Goldstein (homeopathic vet) is suppose to be on there tomorrow.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

I bet it isn't Purina, or Science Diet or Iams.....


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

No disrespect to any of Oprah's fans (you know who you are) but do people really care what her dogs eat?

Is it like Oprah's book list? Will people go out and buy a brand of dog food because that's what her dogs eat?


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

lolol--It should be interesting to see how many pet food sponsors, etc. bought commercial time during her show tomorrow. Someone will have to post it, I don't watch the show---I am usually running around doing errands and stuff--plus Riley is going in for his first boarding experience on Thursday so I have a lot to do tomorrow.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

RonE said:


> No disrespect to any of Oprah's fans (you know who you are) but do people really care what her dogs eat?
> 
> Is it like Oprah's book list? Will people go out and buy a brand of dog food because that's what her dogs eat?


the answer to the last question is Yes they will...... its ridiculous but yes they will..... 
and I totally agree.... here is a woman who buys her dogs from a puppy mill and I for one don't give two hoots what she feeds them..... I have no respect for her.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Shalva said:


> the answer to the last question is Yes they will...... its ridiculous but yes they will.....
> and I totally agree.... here is a woman who buys her dogs from a puppy mill and I for one don't give two hoots what she feeds them..... I have no respect for her.


DITTO!

Thats all i have to say about that!


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

How the heck do you know she goes to a puppy mill..she cares about those dogs...


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

the explanation is in the other thread.

Im going to watch it, just out of curiosity. Should be quite the interesting show. lol


----------



## anjamaka (Feb 4, 2007)

link to the other thread please? I don't care for Oprah AT ALL. (No offense fans) I think her show is 450000% about her and no one else. Everyone she has on there is just used to show how great she is (ex African School, why take pictures of her, and not just the kids).


----------

